# New Alaska member



## Jconley (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello,

I am Jason Conley.  I grew up in anson Texas and am currently stationed at elmendorf Afb Alaska.  I am a 32 degree mason and a noble in the Al Aska Shrine.  I love masonry.  Since becoming a mason I have learned so much about myself and have gained so much light.  I hope that this discussion board expands my understanding of masonry and brotherhood.


----------



## Jconley (Nov 25, 2010)

Forgot, I am a member of Anchorage Lodge 17.


----------



## RichardRLJ (Nov 25, 2010)

Greetings, Jason!  Good to have you here!  I find this site very informative, and very interesting.  All good folks with great thought provoking ideas!


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 25, 2010)

Stay warm brother!  Have a very good holiday weekend.  

All in Texas would like to see you back next weekend for Grand Lodge.  But, we'll save you a chair for when you get home.

Houston Valley member ... jwhoff


----------



## Casey (Nov 25, 2010)

Welcome to the boards brother!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome Jason!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome to the site my Brother!


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## peace out (Nov 29, 2010)

Howdy, jconley.


----------

